# New station on the LA&C RR



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I started this thread some time ago in the model section. It kinda died. The project got held up for awhile, then i got hurt at work and went after it like a mad man. Bad part is I forgot to take pictures along the way. I moved the first posting of mine over here the finished pics are the new post. 

Aside from a bunch of home projects I have a few Railroad related items as well. This is a Station I'm working on. It's a Nickel Plate Road station that served North Kingsville Ohio until I believe the 1960's when the Norfolk & Western (now N&S) took over. It was purchased and moved across the street by a feed mill and was used for storage.At this time it also got the elevated foundation to make it easier to load and unload trucks. It was later left vacant then purchased for a wood/coal stove sales & supply store. The fella that purchased it redid the interior to it's past glory. I apologize for the poor pics it's in a terrible location right now due to space constraints in the workshop.

Overall pic showing the trackside










close up of trackside










close up of the back of the station.










Here are a couple (poor) pictures of the actual station. If you notice on the freight end it has high windows. This was for security and so they wouldn't break windows when frieght was "gently" handled in that room. I screwed up and put full length windows in mine. I didn't notice until the other day. Too late now!



















When I get some more done I'll post my progress.

Terry


Here's the new stuff. Again sorry there aren't any in between pictures... Somewhere along the line I goofed up the pitch of the roof. The station is cedar with styrene trim. The roof base is .080 aluminum with cedar shake shingles from Smith Pond Junction. The signal and bench are from Ozark miniatures. 








http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/paintjockey/august2009163.jpg

This is the new station at Amboy. Sorry about the angle I am a VERY poor photographer.








http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/paintjockey/august2009164.jpg

North view








http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/paintjockey/august2009162.jpg

South view








http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/paintjockey/august2009165.jpg

Rear. Sorry the cars are in the way. 








http://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i231/paintjockey/august2009154.jpg

Busy morning at the station. The Passenger train is waiting for the freight Caboose's LCL (less than car load) freight to be loaded, then it will be on it's way. The porter is spotting the morning freight to Conneaut so K-27 #8 can be on it's way for the long drag. In the foreground, Ely Thomas Shay #3 is waiting on a siding for their chance at the water tower. Not being a company loco, they are a pretty low priority this morning.











K-27 #8 pulling into the lonely station. A stark contrast to the busy morning.

Goofed up the original links, sorry hope this fixed em.


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Great results - the shingled roof and wood siding look terrific. Going to bring it in for the winter?


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice,love the windows and doors 
Regards 
David


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't tell from the photos--how did you do the siding? It looks great! 

Later, 

K


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking sharp Terry. Shame you missed the build photos. Like to see how you did your siding and roof structure 

Dave


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yeah, I remember that project. The finished station looks great Terry. 
Maybe you should bring it to the Fall ECLSTS, if you're coming. 

-Brian


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

While the building is weather proof I will bring it in for the winter. It houses a 12v electrical transformer that will light the building and other structures. 
As far as build photos go there isn't much more to it. The roof is .080 aluminum that was measured and bent on a break. It is screwed to the roof beams and the shingles glued to that with caulking. 
The siding is actually 1/2" cedar boards with the siding pattern milled into them. I got them from Michael Niebaum. He is a regular at the ECLSTS. He's normally located on the left wall and sells all the cedar structures. www.trainbuildings.com 
I won't be able to make the fall show, I can only afford one a year! I should bring it in the spring though as it fills my entire car trunk, that way i wouldn't be able to buy anything and bring it home! 

Terry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific work Terry! Thanks for the pictures, building features, and history.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks real fine, Terry. Youd did a great job of scratch building.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Terry 
Looks great, what about your windows, are they scratch built, from what I gather it looks like the window is on the inside and a frame on the outside of the wood siding 
Great looking station 
Dennis


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

The windows are stick built in place out of styrene strip. When i first laid out the walls and cut in the windows, i routed out the back side of each wall around the windows and doors 1/4" deep and about an inch wide, that way the "glass" would sit tight against the frame and still have overhang so i could fasten it to the wall. for the glass i used clear 1/8" acrylic. It cuts easily enough on the bandsaw and it won't yellow in the sun.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, What a fine looking building, very nicely done! I had never thought of using aluminum for a roof. Should be very durable. Great build.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work Terry, GORGEOUS!! 

Great pics, keep 'em coming!!! Great inspiration!


----------

